# barrel size and length chart??



## bloodhound (Feb 24, 2015)

Howdy all. So given my Gothica pen issue with PSI. I talked to Tony at PSI and he sent me a PDF file of everything they sell that uses barrels.  The name barrel size and length and and how many. If anyone wants let me know and ill see if i can post it. It seems to be 13 pages. lol


----------



## magpens (Feb 24, 2015)

Please, I would like a copy of that PDF file.  I'll send you a PM.  Thanks


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 24, 2015)

I would like one too.


----------



## JimB (Feb 24, 2015)

You should contact one of the moderators. Perhaps they can add it to the library.


----------



## albwdb (Feb 24, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## J Michael (Feb 24, 2015)

Please, add me to the "I want one, too" list. This will free up a slot on my "bucket list"!


----------



## wyone (Feb 24, 2015)

I would like to see it in the Library for reference.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 24, 2015)

I would also like a copy, but I will also get it into the library, if there are no copyright issues.

Thanks!


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 24, 2015)

I would like a copy of the PDF  file.  Thank you very  much!


----------



## Big (Feb 24, 2015)

And me too please.


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 24, 2015)

I would appreciate a copy when you have time.
I also agree that it would be a very informative addition to our Library list of pen kit references that Wayne has put together.
Thank you
gordon


----------



## justaguy57 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm also new to pen making and would love to have a copy.  Thank you


----------



## gimpy (Feb 24, 2015)

me too please


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok I have sent it to everyone who has pmed me. Except capt Jane   You didn't give me an email.   The rest of everyone. I don't seem to be able to find your emails. But you pm me your email. Ill be glad to share.


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh and if you gave me your email after I went to work. I tried to send it to you via cell phone. So if you didn't get it let me know I'll resend when I get home at 12.


----------



## Abby (Feb 24, 2015)

Me too! ( Just in case there ARE copywrite issues). Otherwise, the Library would benefit most members.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 24, 2015)

It has been received by me and forwarded to Wayne for the Library.

Give it a couple days and it will be there, unless there is a problem.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok thanks Ed. That would be great if it is able to be added to the library.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 25, 2015)

Add me also,please.


----------



## wob50 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes add me to


----------



## Edward Cypher (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks I got it.  Great info!!!


----------



## 3855 (Feb 25, 2015)

Please send one to me too.

Thanks


----------



## bloodhound (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys if you would like a copy. Please pm me your email and I'll send it out. Thanks. I also think it is being added to the library.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Feb 25, 2015)

Send me a copy Please.

PM being sent.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## larryc (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks got mine.


----------



## raar25 (Feb 26, 2015)

Isnt there a bushing and pen tube reference already in the library from all of the vendors?


----------



## rkimery (Mar 2, 2015)

Is like a copy of this!


----------

